# tips on betta photography?



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

does anyone have some advice on technique on photographing bettas and other fish? I'd love to hear them!:-D


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well to get a good shot you need a camera with a fast shutter  also one with automatic focus is a big help too.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you're on a standard digital camera, the macro/flower setting is very useful.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

I really have only taken pictures of my betta twice, but I agree with Pew, the macro setting is helpful. I also sometimes set my camera in "kids and pets" mode because Beaux finds it entertaining to swim quickly around the tank while I'm trying to make him look good!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've found macro (flower) and "kids and pets" settings work. Flash, may distort color. If the betta is in a dark tank however, it could bring out his colors. A fast shutter is needed...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a cheap $50 Kodak...

First, you need to know your camera. You need to know what it does, which will take a while of sitting and tinkering with it.

What I do is put my camera on the largest MP setting, this controls how big of a picture you take. The bigger the picture, the more details. 

Then I step back a bit from the tank, and take photos at an angle to avoid the flash on the glass. Take about 50 photos.

Then I put them on my computer. I use a program like Picasa from Google, it's free. I usually crop only with this program, but you can add some color and sharpen it as well. And that's how I get my pictures 

Not bad for the cheapest camera walmart has?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... I had a canon. cheap one... 100 or so. Loved it. it died.
I got a fujifilm (needs repairs... better yet, just getting it swapped for a new one because it does NOT work the way it should), and I have to figure it out... Pictures are not as clear as my old one :-( but, that is when picture editors come in handy... smooths the appearance, sharpens, even gets rid of unsightly water marks or debris.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I dislike Fuji very much so. I bought my first digi cam in 2005, a $600 Kodak (that's the equivalent to today's $100 Kodak) I could never go back. Only thing I'd upgrade to is a DLSR, Canon or Nikon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah I want my canon back ;( I don't mind this fujifilm, for LONG DISTANCE shots because it takes awesome long distance shots. But I can tell the clarity for upclose fails so bad. and it won't auto focus properly (also another reason I am swapping)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I find that hands down natural light is the best  

This is the set up I use for my best photo's.










examples


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 on natural light! A room may seem well lit, but to a camera, it's very dark! Nothing compares to the bright bulb that is the SUN!  Makes animals look their best, and helps cameras work their best!


----------

